# Jemand der H1Z1 KotK spielt?



## Bunny_Joe (25. Dezember 2016)

Habe 3 Stunden gespielt und es gefällt mir, jedoch glaube ich, dass man den meisten Spaß hat, wenn man es zu zweit oder zu dritt spielt.


----------

